# Trauma shears for small hands?



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm small,  but have decently skinny, long fingers.  Got some trauma shears to test out,  but they're a bit big, like if I tried I could get my large knuckles into the handle and past it.  Thumb is a similar situation. 

So yeah,  hunting for trauma shears.


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2019)

Have you looked at the X shears? I hear they're pretty good. I use raptors, but they are big.



			Amazon.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2019)

NPO said:


> Have you looked at the X shears? I hear they're pretty good. I use raptors, but they are big.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com



I'll check them out.  I noticed these are rounded,  is there any discernible application of the ones with "Hard edges" vs these rounded ones?


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'll check them out. I noticed these are rounded, is there any discernible application of the ones with "Hard edges" vs these rounded ones?


Not really. I think that's just an asthetic they've chosen to identify their products.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 8, 2019)

This was recently published by EMSWord...  https://www.emsworld.com/article/1222142


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> This was recently published by EMSWord...  https://www.emsworld.com/article/1222142


By the comment, you don't Like that they put out the article?


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 8, 2019)

honestly, I think there are more pressing issues in EMS than what trauma sheers to get, and a comparison is pretty much as waste as it's often a highly personal decision. 

I put the topic on par with what lights should I get for my POV, what is the best equipment to carry on my batbelt,  and what stethoscope should a new emt purchase.  Yes, you can spend money on the stuff (and I have on all three), but in the grand scheme of things, your money can be better spent elsewhere.  Not only that, much of it boils down to their individual preference, so I might love something, but it won't work for you.

EMSWorld has some great articles, and brings up some good topics, ones that are relevant to EMS and applicable to newbies in EMS (and yes, I do believe that all their authors should be compensated for their work).  And then they post a comparison on the best trauma sheers... The content might be valid, but you can't compare it to an article on patient care, new mnemonics for paramedics,  special event EMS, or how stress is killing EMS careers.  And yes, the trauma sheers comparison was listed in their tops news when I first saw it.

I regularly check out EMSWorld.com (and the actual magazine), JEMS.com EMS1.com, and EMSDirector (the actual magazine), to see what the latest trends are and see relevant discussions to EMS (as well as see what is on here).  Many of the articles I find beneficial; a comparison of trauma sheers, by an author and his daughter, are much less useful.

If you do insist on spending your money on trauma sheers, go to an EMS conference, and visit their expo area;.  you will find vendors trying to sell you anything and everything, including trauma sheers.  This will also let you actually see how things feel in your hands, and they _might _even offer it as a lower than listed price.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 8, 2019)

I love my X Shears.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2019)

My x shears were stolen. I have raptors that I won now. I'd never spend money on them.


----------



## jgmedic (May 13, 2019)

Honestly, use the disposable ones that are on your box or in your bag. Fancy *** shears get lost or stolen and pretty much guarantee everyone knows you're new.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> Honestly, use the disposable ones that are on your box or in your bag. Fancy *** shears get lost or stolen and pretty much guarantee everyone knows you're new.


Disposable? Never knew they existed


----------



## jgmedic (May 13, 2019)

Your standard cheap shears that most companies provide. Most places have boxes and boxes of them. If mine ever got covered in blood or fluids that wouldnt come off easily, just chuck em and grab new ones. Plus they dull really easily.


----------



## jgmedic (May 13, 2019)

I feel dumber having read that article from EMS World.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> I feel dumber having read that article from EMS World.


 What do you mean?


----------



## jgmedic (May 13, 2019)

I was about to edit my post to say I just saw who wrote it and now I understand. This kind of stuff is not what most EMS professionals are worried about. I hate to say it but vollies from NJ? now i get it. Cool shears and fancy stethoscopes and bat belts don't make you better provider. Really, a comprehensive review of shears? Come on, that's some Ricky Rescue BS.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> I was about to edit my post to say I just saw who wrote it and now I understand. This kind of stuff is not what most EMS professionals are worried about. I hate to say it but vollies from NJ? now i get it. Cool shears and fancy stethoscopes and bat belts don't make you better provider. Really, a comprehensive review of shears? Come on, that's some Ricky Rescue BS.


I'm afraid I don't know Ricky Rescue,  that reference.  I mean,  my hands are pretty small, so if I can find ones that I don't have to fight,  that's something of value to me.  Most guys have decent sized hand,  so it's probaby not something that is the average concern.

Not to be all woman crazy and to sob in the corner about being misunderstood.

Regarding the article,  someone spent their time on it,  thought it was worth it. I don't think it's a lie or harmful,  so,  I'd say let them.


----------



## jgmedic (May 13, 2019)

Ricky Rescue refers to a overeager, usually new EMT or medic, who generally has every gadget hanging out of their million pocket cargo pants and bat belts. They also generally don't know when to shut up. I have had many female partners over the years, including some really small ones and it never really was an issue. But hey, it's your money and if it makes you more comfortable, then go for it.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> Ricky Rescue refers to a overeager, usually new EMT or medic, who generally has every gadget hanging out of their million pocket cargo pants and bat belts. They also generally don't know when to shut up. I have had many female partners over the years, including some really small ones and it never really was an issue. But hey, it's your money and if it makes you more comfortable, then go for it.



Ah.  Well to be fair,  my pockets are always like that.  Isn't that right,  spare ketchup?

Maybe I am overacting over things.  I dunno.  But I'm basically large child size unless it's finger length or shoe size.  The smallest safety vest looked like bat wings on me.  Oh well.


----------



## DrParasite (May 13, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> I hate to say it but vollies from NJ? now i get it. Cool shears and fancy stethoscopes and bat belts don't make you better provider. Really, a comprehensive review of shears? Come on, that's some Ricky Rescue BS.


As a former volunteer from NJ, I take offense to that claim.  Please don't paint all of us with that board brush.  Especially when you consider that the lead author has a doctorate degree, and his daughter was given her first author credit (even though NJ doesn't have an EMR certificate, but i digress). Most of us have 0 desire to read that long of an article on EMS sheers..... 

If anything, I would find the fault in EMSWorld, a professional EMS magazine producer, who paid them to write up this piece.

But I do agree, the article doesn't really help anything, other that wasting the readers time.

Hey @DragonClaw go to a store and see what you like.  Go check out any fire or EMS conference and look at their trade floor.  you can check out numerous toys and see what you want to waste your money on.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> As a former volunteer from NJ, I take offense to that claim.  Please don't paint all of us with that board brush.  Especially when you consider that the lead author has a doctorate degree, and his daughter was given her first author credit (even though NJ doesn't have an EMR certificate, but i digress).
> 
> If anything, I would find the fault in EMSWorld, a professional EMS magazine producer, who paid them to write up this piece.
> 
> ...



Is the a list of conferences or such anywhere?


----------



## DrParasite (May 13, 2019)

where are you located?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> where are you located?


East Texas.  Tall pine trees. Purple fence posts.  Cows.  Tractors.


----------



## DrParasite (May 13, 2019)

Keeping in mind that I know nothing about the geography of texas........

https://texasemsconference.com/ 
http://txemsa.com/ems-evolution-2019/ 
https://www.dps.texas.gov/dem/conference/txEmerMgmtConf.htm 

if you want to check out the fire side:
https://www.txfirechiefs.org/tfca-executive-conference/ 
http://www.cvent.com/events/2019-lo...peakers-b6890481ba8d4794a677bad463c4861d.aspx 
https://10times.com/tfcaec 


and a little east of texas:

http://www.lanremt.com/ 
https://www.emsworldexpo.com/


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> Keeping in mind that I know nothing about the geography of texas........
> 
> https://texasemsconference.com/
> http://txemsa.com/ems-evolution-2019/
> ...



I mean,  I don't mind going across lines.  We're professional road trippers down here,  afterall.

Thanks for the info. I'll go over this.


----------



## wtferick (May 15, 2019)

You best be breaking glass every shift if you end up buying raptors. Personally, I use disposable ones...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2019)

wtferick said:


> You best be breaking glass every shift if you end up buying raptors. Personally, I use disposable ones...


What do you mean?


----------



## DrParasite (May 15, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you mean?


The raptors have a window punch on the bottom of the handle.  so I'm @wtferick thinks they aren't worth it if you aren't using it on every shift.


----------



## Tigger (May 17, 2019)

Attempted to remove some windows with raptors yesterday during training...not very useful. I'm still keeping them on my radio strap, I shamelessly love them after trashing on them for years as to ricky rescue.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Attempted to remove some windows with raptors yesterday during training...not very useful. I'm still keeping them on my radio strap, I shamelessly love them after trashing on them for years as to ricky rescue.


Wouldn't a spring loaded window breaker be a little more effective? Some of those keychain ones aren't big at all.


----------



## Tigger (May 17, 2019)

Probably, but I don't plan on carry one. Just wanted to see if it would work, it doesn't particularly well.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jun 15, 2019)

Raptors. Worth the $$$$$.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2019)

I won some raptors for taking a survey. They’re okay. 

Sign up for leatherman pro.  They’re half price that way.


----------

